# Smoked Roast



## jw (Aug 13, 2022)

Smoked a roast and some ground for an overnight slow cooker chili.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Aug 13, 2022)

Carrots and celery in there too right?


----------



## jw (Aug 13, 2022)

ZackF said:


> Carrots and celery in there too right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Taylor (Aug 13, 2022)

Is this what it looks like to “receive a competent portion of the good things of this life” (WSC 104)?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jw (Aug 13, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Is this what it looks like to “receive a competent portion of the good things of this life” (WSC 104)?


I cannot answer that for you. Next time you’re down DFW, perhaps you can sample.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Aug 13, 2022)

jw said:


> I cannot answer that for you. Next time you’re down DFW, perhaps you can sample.


I have not been to Texas in a number of years, but if I'm ever in that area, and the Lord gives me opportunity, you better believe I will seek you out to meet you, worship with you, and taste of your ever-expanding Puritan Board menu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 13, 2022)

I put this out to smoke last week. I didn't realize you left everything whole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## jw (Aug 13, 2022)

jwithnell said:


> I put this out to smoke last week. I didn't realize you left everything whole.View attachment 9395


Nice! I bet that was excellent!

It varies, depending on my mood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

